# New Bolt Misery



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tivo cleared thier ticket, Cox cleared thier ticket. VODwas working! for a whole day. Last night I got a Cox error , I restarted the box (daily restarts cant be good for the unit) and VOD worked. This morning I got a new message... " Cable Video on Demand is Temporarily Unavailable(V205) ) Call Tivo at blah blah blah. Are they gonna tell me they can fix this until 30 days have passed and I cant return it to Best Buy? (gift receipt) I am so used to electronics that work, this drives me nuts.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

As someone who went through a few pains when Comcast Xfinity VOD was coming on the scene with TiVo (and previously with Xbox), all I can say is that it will get sorted out. There's a ridiculously high number of pieces involved here that have to come together and it just takes these megalithic companies time to come to terms with it all. You just need to be persistent as you seem to be with calling in when problems occur and staying on top of them to ensure they don't let your case drift to the bottom of the pile. And you usually can at least get a little compensation for it in the form of some credits or free services so it's not a total loss of your time.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Called Tivo just now. In spite of multiple tickets back and forth, I got some news. Tivo rep informed me my zip code is not Cox-ready. Obviously he is the only one with the brains to check that before writing up tickets. He said it may work sporadically but until I am in an 'official' area I shouldnt count on it. At least now I will stop looking at it as if a problem exists. 06451 and 06450


----------



## rdh4y (Dec 7, 2015)

I seem to be having the same exact issue with Cox On Demand in northern VA. The VOD works temporarily whenever I unplug and reboot the Bolt. However, a few hours later, I get a V205 error. My older 2-tuner Premiere works fine. 

I assumed this was a Cox issue, but this thread implies it's a Tivo bug. Any updates on this? Do I need to call Tivo?


----------



## rdh4y (Dec 7, 2015)

FYI: Here is the list of available markets that Tivo has On Demand enabled.

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor.../Features_Use/Cox-On-DEMAND-Available-Markets


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rdh4y said:


> FYI: Here is the list of available markets that Tivo has On Demand enabled.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor.../Features_Use/Cox-On-DEMAND-Available-Markets


 I had no idea Cox was so close to me. It's a few miles North of me, a few miles South and a few miles West. But not in my actual area.


----------

